
Mozilla ends deal with Yahoo and makes Google the default search engine - spacemanspiffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/14/mozilla-terminates-its-deal-with-yahoo-and-makes-google-the-default-in-firefox-again/
======
BHSPitMonkey
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15695114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15695114)

